# Another great day at pickens!



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Headed out about 10:30 and had two pomp rigs out at diff depths in trough with peeled shrimp...can't find fleas! Walked other out to bar and slung it out about 50 yards and walked it back in... using cut mullet on a Carolina rig. 4 hours of nothing on pompano rigs but a great bull on light tackle. Had three of them on but broke off other two... great day! Also seen huge school of sheepshead...probably 30 square feet wide!


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

sounds like a good day on the water to me better then sitting at home. where at in pickens was you fishing at may i ask? i was thinking trying the rocks out in pickens for the sheepheads & may i ask was the tide going in are out when you saw the sheepies


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

We were fishing at the second beach with the pavilion on the left entering in park. I've head sheepshead are starting to thicken down there on jetties. My girlfriend calls them her honey hole because every time u throw in you catch something...a lot of small grouper! It was an hour before high when I saw em


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

great report, thanks for the info


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I hope you gave that beast a name.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Work therapy is his name...haha


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

Man great catch an report. I was at j. beach today and only caught a couple of reds, I actually saw the school swimming past where I was in the trough. Sorry for not having any pics. I was out there trying out a new shimano that I baught yesterday throwing a pomp jig a hooked up. I had to hurry and get him back into the water because he was about done. On 10# test there really isn't much you can do but hope he tires out. When do you think you'll head out there again, I would sure like to fish with you, you seem to know what you're doing


----------



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

I was out there as well today. Got skunked on pomps, but I got two nice reds and a good sized blacktip. Everything was caught on cut menhaden. Not so much as a nibble on any of the peeled shrimp on the pomp rigs...


----------



## Marley (Dec 19, 2012)

*Fishing Pickens also*

I was fishing 300 yards to the right and got skunked on pomps but insure enjoyed the long fight that red gave you. I've just moved here and that was my second time surf fishing but I did enjoy watching you and meeting another seasoned angler, Tommy, who shared a lot of good info with me. I'm gonna enjoy every minute of this learning journey!


----------

